# MinWax Wood Sheen



## robbinscabin

I love this product too! Although, I've found it difficult to locate at times. I've begged my local Ace Hardware to never discontinue it as there is no other source for it around here. I use it to stain in the grooves I carve on my screen doors. It makes the carving much more defined and easy to see. Thanks for the tip about removing the air. I'm just starting another new bottle and I'll give your advice a try! Great goof-free product!


----------



## SST

Looking at your projects in maple is really an eye opener. The finish is beautiful. I'm thinking that I'll give this product a try.-SST


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Dusty;

Well, you convinced me to give it a try!

I did go back and look at that clock for your friend. once again I was amazed by it.

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## Terriks

Is it possible to use WoodSheen over a previous finish? The stair railing and banister in my office is a very dated white washed oak and I was wondering if WoodSheen could be applied over it, preferably in the Rosewood color. It is a very big project as the railing surrounds a second story "mezzanine" type area, and it would cost prohibitive to have someone completely strip the wood. We will probably just want to stain the hand rail parts and will paint the spindles white. The other option is to paint the railing a dark brown to mimic wood, but I don't think that would look as good.


----------

